# Anleitung für "Farbwellen" mit weichem Übergang gesucht



## Alex_T (14. März 2010)

Hallöle an alle,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, wie man die von mir genannten "Farbwellen" realisieren kann. Um meine Frage zu veranschaulichen, hier eine Quelle: http://redesign.myprinting.de/. Dort sieht man in dem Vorschaufenster diese "Wellen" - aber wie mache ich sowas .

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Sturmrider (14. März 2010)

Du erstellst mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug einen Quadratischen Verlauf und Transformierst ihn 
STR+t drücken, Rechtsklick Perspektive und Verkrümmen benutzen und in die gewünschte Form bringen ^^ fertig


----------



## Alex_T (14. März 2010)

Jaaaaa, das ist es  - vielen vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Sturmrider (14. März 2010)

Kein Problem, dir auch noch einen schönen Abend und bei Problemen ruhig fragen 

Noch ein Tipp: Mit den Verzerrungsfiltern kann man ab und an auch ganz nützliche Effekte erzielen


----------



## Marschal (14. März 2010)

...oder du erfindest das Rad nicht neu, und verwendest Brushes wie diese hier

KLICK (4.22MB)

Unteranderem auch deine "Farbwellen" enthalten Um diese nur noch farbig zu machen, brauchst du noch nen Layer mit Farbe drüber, Blendmethoden rumgespielt und fertig


----------



## Sturmrider (14. März 2010)

Also das Rad erfindet man damit nicht neu. Selber machen ist aber doch schöner und bringt einen vorwärts ^^ da lernt man noch was und weiß sich zu helfen, wenn man mal keinen Zugang zu Arbeiten von Anderen hat. Denn je nachdem wofür man sie benutzt (z.B. kommerzielles), darf man nicht einfach irgendwelche Brushes verwenden.
Natürlich ist es aber jedem selber überlassen, ob er ein wenig pfuscht


----------



## Marschal (14. März 2010)

Da geb ich dir REcht, doch wenn man sich ein neues Wallpaper basteln will, ist es durchaus nicht verboten kostenlose Brushes zu verwenden
Was aber auch legitim ist, ist andere, fertige Brushes nachzuahmen, also als vorlage zu nehmen und dan wie du es beschreiben hast ein eigenes erstellen


----------



## Sturmrider (14. März 2010)

Jeb, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ^^ und ich würde lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass ich immer ohne Brushes von Fremden arbeite 
Gegen einen hübschen Grunge-Brush ist aber nichts einzuwenden (zumal man am Ende seine eigentliche Form nicht mehr erkennt)

Ich wünsche dir bzw. euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Jellysheep (16. März 2010)

@Stumrider: Gibt es das auch in Illustrator?


----------



## Sturmrider (16. März 2010)

Das findest du im Illustrator unter Objekt > Verzerrungshülle > Mit Verkrümmung erstellen 
Im Illustrator hast du da sogar noch bessere Möglichkeiten als in PhotoShop!


----------



## Jellysheep (16. März 2010)

Dankeschön! 
Jedoch finde ich den Effekt in Photoshop schöner, die Verzerrung ist nicht so groß.


----------

